

Ask HN: Anybody on Forrst? - iqster

I'd love to get an invite. I applied for one on the site but am not holding my breath :(
======
mindcrime
Well if you get in, how 'bout shoot me an invite? I think I made a mistake
with the site I linked to for my "show us something you built" link... I'm a
developer, not a designer, but I linked to a demo of something I'm working
on... and it really shows that I'm NOT a designer... but maybe people look at
it and think "WTF, this guy's a crap designer, not inviting him." Maybe I
should have linked to the github page instead, so it was clear I meant it as a
representation of my coding ability not my design ability!

Oh well... you win some, you lose some...

~~~
pdelgallego
I can send you an invitation, drop me a line with your github.

------
mapster
If its full of potential clients looking for creative services, I would do it.
It doesn't appear to be that.

------
pdelgallego
I have a couple of invitations, just drop me a line to my mail with your
portfolio.

------
puls
I got my invite within a day or so of applying. Was a bit surprised at the
time.

------
danest
I have 2 invites if anybody would like one just shoot me an email.

